# Grill pads or Grill Stones ??



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Which do you use ??, which would you rather use ??. My boss just switched us over to the pads, because apparently the health board says the stones aren't too be used anymore. i'd much rather use the stones, because then my shoulders wouldn't get so sore every night, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What's wrong with grill bricks? Have they done studies which show that grill bricks are hazardous? Do they cause cancer, respiratory illness, hypertension, kidney stones, dementia? What's wrong with a grill brick?

This makes me mad. Another branch of government with too much power. Show me the studies and I'll believe them. Meanwhile, someone just lost a huge chunk of business due to some idiot's irrational fear.

Kuan


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

One guy that I work with, said it's because of the residue that the bricks leave behind. but I'm not so sure.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I like using a griddle pad and screen. I hate that black crap that gets all over you from using a brick. But for a weekly, major cleaning, nothing works as well as the griddle bricks do!!


----------



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

I have to agree with pete on this one, that black sludge from the bricks is aweful, i usually end up with it all over myself, but that is just me. i'm alittle clumsy you know. plus i can get more leverage using the screen thing.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

At Ruby Tuesday we have both. I think the pads work a lot better.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I, too, prefer the grill bricks. They seem to bring back the best cooking surface. But they do cause quite a mess. I would always 'wash away' the gunk with a good dose of club soda to get all the little cinders out of the crevaces. Also, EcoLab (and others, I'm sure) makes some super stuff for really, really effortless grill cleaning. The stuff I used is called Grease Strip. Pour it on as the grill cools and wipe it away with some junk rags. Nothing could be easier... but it is pricey.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I'll vote for the brick . I have used both and I just do not like the screens . Also your chemical company would like to sell you some more toxic chemicals to quickly clean your grill ? Yuk . I for one do not like any more chemicals in the kitchen than is needed . I have also found that the grill reacts better to a brick and oil than it does to a screen and chemicals . I can feel the difference in cooking on a bricked grill if that makes any sense . Also for a grill that is in operation for long periods (ie , a 24 hour coffee shop)
it only takes minutes to clean and touch up with a brick . Also there is no fear of poisining your customers . I cannot believe that some yahoo politician would say that bricking a grill is not the proper way to clean it . How many grills have they cleaned ?
I guess it is true that the two most common things in the universe are hydrogen and stupidity ! OK my 3 cents .


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chefboy, when I use a screen I don't use any chemicals. Just oil, like when using a brick. It works on the same principle, an abrasive surface to scrape the carbon off of the griddle. I oil just acts as a lubricant and to help carry the grime away. Another trick I was taught long ago was to cool your griddle down somewhat with distilled vinegar before scrubbing. Not only did it cool the griddle down (only to the point where splashed oil didn't immediately sear through all layers of skin) but it was also supposed to help loosen the caked on carbon. Anyone else ever here of this?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I use the vinegar was method, too. Just make sure the grill is cool enough first. or risk the vinegar vapor mushroom cloud. And specify WHICH vinegar. I had a guy trying to clean something before and told him to use vinegar ( expecting him to use the cheap white vinegar). He used Balsamic.......


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Not only expensive, but what a mess to clean up when it burns on there!!!! We always used distilled (white) vinegar. As for waiting for the griddle to cool down, that was how we cooled it down. Just had to make sure that you took a BIG step back as you poured or you risked a face full of vinegar vapors. I have seen many a cook brought to his knees by not moving back quick enough!!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I have seen the vinegar method used before and I have even seen some owners throw ice on the grill to cool it down . Pete , I am glad you dont use chemicals and if the screen works for you thats cool . Like I said , I have used a screen a couple of times and it just did not work good for me . Maybe its because I was taught with a brick and Im familiar with it . My last major restaurant I was chef in was a high volume 24 hour casino coffee shop . We had 2 six foot grills which recieved much use as we averaged 200+ covers an hour . We had to brick the grills at shift change and we also tried to touch them up between rushes . All of us became very fast and proficient at getting the grills bricked and back in service as quickly as possible . All we used was a 
grill brick , oil , cut ends from cardboard box's , and T towels ( or if we were lucky grill pads ) . You can realy do a good fast job on the grill this way and I know that with other methods people can say change is good but I kinda feel that if it aint broke dont fix it !
OK , guess I am up to my 4 cents now . Later , Doug..............


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Stones! The only way to clean a grill..
Now the pads are great on a Bretonne...

Hogan


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

One of the best methods I have ever seen was CocaCola, pour it on and let the acid do its work, wet towels to wiper er clean and, viola'....

Hogan


----------



## drx (Jul 10, 2003)

One thing I do like about using either screens or bricks is that it does seem to leave the flat top seasoned. I think that if you use chemicals you lose that. 
I vote for the bricks, may be messy, but I like the way veggies taste after you use bricks for a period of time........


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

I've use both ....

i dont care for the brick's

I've use"d the screen and pad found it a lot easy'er ..
but if you not carfull you burn the crap out of you hands 
like i did last night  

but my all time favorit is a relly hot grill a pitch of ice a craper to get all the goo of the grill and then you add fryer greese and your pad and screen and start :bounce: 

and when you all done and redy to go for the night spray a lot of 
nostick spray on it and rub it down


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

hey star,,,,,, i used to do this method at one of my past jobs,,,,, dumping ice on a cranked up flat top will with time warp and ruin it,,,, especialy if it has ceramic elements. it takes a while but it will screw your surface up. i shut it off for just a minute ,,, then use straight water,, works just as well for me,, then its scraper,screen and a well oiled brick.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

Soussweets 

your right about that ......
i said it one of my favorite way to do it but....
i no longer do it the boss do'st like ..

we scrape it down ...drop oil on the flat top and start clean...

the boss whount let us turn it down or off before we clean the flat top ...
he siad that it dose clean as well if it not HOT


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Take an old set of oven mits and cover your hands whilst cleaning the grill, this will stop those annoying painfull burns. The grill does clean better when it is hot.

Hogan


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

thank chefHogan

i know your right about that ....I whish the boss whould just 
stay out of my kitchen and out of my way ...
the man is a good whith the money ...
but all he manges to do is up set my crew and get in the way


----------

